# Any techniques for working with gemmaster?



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi, I recently acquired a slightly used cams 1v2p. I just set it up and I've been tinkering.

I've been using an ioline crystal press for the last 6 months and just found it was a great starting machine, but a little too slow for where I want to be.

During my crystal press experience I've been using a combination of corel draw to do most of my designs and then winpcsign's fill tools to convert my drawings into circles and then export as plt files into crystal studio. Thats worked great.

Is there any one out there that uses winpcsign with gemmaster, and if so, how?

I have about 300 designs that I dont want to redraw from scratch?

From the gemmaster 2.8 video I watched, it doesnt seem as if they have a "fill" tool... and everything would need to be filled manually.

Also in the gemmaster 2.8 video the text tool seems to be different than in the 2.9 software they include. It seems they would allow you to do a center fill AND an outline. I've only seen the ability to do an outline and that is with using the trace feature.

I'll be browsing the rest of the forums looking for answers, but if anyone cares to shar it would be appreciated.


----------



## Hartz (Aug 22, 2011)

ifusion said:


> Hi, I recently acquired a slightly used cams 1v2p. I just set it up and I've been tinkering.
> 
> I've been using an ioline crystal press for the last 6 months and just found it was a great starting machine, but a little too slow for where I want to be.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately you cannot use another program in conjunction with Gem Master. Gem Master is a program specifically for the 1V2P as your designs are saved as .yng. .yng is the only format that the Cams machine can read. It is a good program to get started with in, but if you are planning on doing any serious amount of designing it is cumbersome. 

Sierra Hot Fix Era is another rhinestone design software. You can purchase different types of drivers as add ons, one of which will run the Cams machine. I have heard of people being able to take designs done in other formats and converting them to .yng using the Sierra HFE (Not sure how though) Software runs approx 800-900 (that is including the driver for the Cams), Sierra also offers training for around 200-250.


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

I asked this question at the at the Florida show. you can design in winpc, export eps into AI and then gemmaster will accept the AI to turn to YNG. it may be more steps than you want but you can keep designing in the software you like. 

Give them a call, they know exactly what the steps are and hopefully can talk you through the process. I don't have a machine so I have not done this myself.


----------

